# Green Eggs and Ham Breakfast Sandwich



## Filus59602 (Oct 23, 2002)

Green Eggs and Ham Breakfast Sandwich


Makes 5 servings  


Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 15 Minutes
Ready in: 45 Minutes


" This biscuit breakfast sandwich is made with green chiles, bacon, jalapenos, onions, eggs, and Jack cheese. Get up and go with some spice! I prefer to roast my own green chiles, but you can use a can of green chile. "

      1 (10 ounce) container refrigerated extra large biscuit dough 
1/2 pound sliced bacon 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 medium onion, chopped 
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and chopped 
4 roasted green chile peppers, seeded and chopped 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon pepper 
6 eggs 
1/2 cup milk 
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese 


1 Prepare biscuits according to the directions on the package. Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until evenly brown. Drain, and set aside. 

2 Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add onion, jalapeno, green chile, salt, and pepper. Fry, stirring, until onions are soft. Whisk together the eggs and milk; pour into the skillet. Stir frequently until eggs are scrambled and cooked through. 

3 Split biscuits in half. Place some of the scrambled egg mixture on the bottom half, criss-cross two slices of bacon over the eggs, then top with shredded Monterey Jack cheese. Place the other half of the biscuits on the top, and serve.


----------



## oldcoot (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks mighty tasty, Filus59602, but I hate misrepresentation!

Where's the beef - er, Ham?

 Just kidding.


----------

